# French Chasseurs Alpins du 27éme BCA



## tomahawk6 (27 Sep 2009)

Fantastic array of photos of the French elite mountain troops during their tour in Afghanistan.Their wintercamo pattern was particularly interesting.

http://www.thomasgoisque-photo.com/site.php?page=reportages&spec=def&id=64


----------



## oldmtler (27 Sep 2009)

The link doesn't seem to work for me.


----------



## PMedMoe (27 Sep 2009)

Try this:  http://www.thomasgoisque-photo.com/site.php?page=reportages&spec=def&id=64#


----------



## oldmtler (27 Sep 2009)

Thanks


----------



## Kirkhill (27 Sep 2009)

Thanks for that link T6.  It puts these verses of Kipling's into context for me....



> The eagles is screamin' around us, the river's a-moanin' below,
> We're clear o' the pine an' the oak-scrub,
> we're out on the rocks an' the snow,
> An' the wind is as thin as a whip-lash what carries away to the plains
> ...


----------



## Kilo_302 (29 Sep 2009)

Saw an AA-52 in one those pics. Surprising that it hasn't been replaced yet. Great pictures.


----------

